# HTML Dropdownliste



## Obby (22. Feb 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da dies mein erster Post ist... ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe..
aber nun auch zu meinem Problem..

also ich habe eine Dropdownliste... in JAVA die in einem anderen Frame ausgegeben wird...

jetzt möchte ich aber neben der Dropdowliste noch einen Weiterbutton erstellen...
und genau da ist mein PROBLEM.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt das eine mit dem anderen verbinden?!

Ich danke schonmal für EURE HILFE / RATSCHLÄGE 
(anbei gibt es von dem Quelltext ne aussicht..)


```
<form NAME="formular"><p>
<select NAME="zielform" onChange="sprung(this.form)" SIZE="1">
<option id="0"  SELECTED VALUE="DATENBANK/Bilder/übersicht.png?3"> ----- Wählen Sie aus: ----- </option>
<option id="1"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/Anfang.png?3">	Begrüßung</option>
<option id="2"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/gesprächseinstieg.png?3">Gesprächseinstieg</option>
<option id="3"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/einwand.png?3">Einwandbehandlung</option>
<option id="4"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/bedarf-suchfragen.png?3">Bedarfermittlung - Suchfragen</option>
<option id="5"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/bedarf-alternativfragen.png?3">Bedarfermittlung - Alternativfragen</option>
<option id="6"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/bedarf-Wfragen.png?3">Bedarfermittlung - W-Fragen</option>
<option id="7"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/bedarf-geschlossenefragen.png?3">Bedarfermittlung - geschlossene Fragen</option>
<option id="8"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/bedarfsweckung.png?3">Bedarfermittlung / Bedarfsweckung</option>
<option id="9"  value="DATENBANK/Bilder/nutz-allgemein2.png?3">Nutzenargumentation - Allgemein</option>
<option id="10" value="DATENBANK/Bilder/nutz-dsl-1.png?3">Nutzenargumentation - DSL TEIL I</option>
<option id="11" value="DATENBANK/Bilder/nutz-dsl-2.png?3">Nutzenargumentation - DSL TEIL II</option>
<option id="12" value="DATENBANK/Bilder/nutz-mobilfunk-1.png?3">Nutzenargumentation - Mobilfunk TEIL I</option>
<option value="DATENBANK/Bilder/nutz-mobilfunk-2.png?3">Nutzenargumentation - Mobilfunk TEIL II</option>
<option value="DATENBANK/Bilder/VFvorteil.png?3">Nutzenargumentation - Vodafone Vorteil</option>
<option value="DATENBANK/Bilder/abschluss.png?3">Abschluss</option>
<option value="DATENBANK/Bilder/positiv.png?3">Verabschiedung - Kaufbestätigung</option>
<option value="DATENBANK/Bilder/negativ.png?3">Verabschiedung - Keine Verkauf</option>
</select></form>
<div id="test">
<iframe name="list" width="1000px" height="570px" frameborder="0"></iframe>
</div>
</div>
```


----------



## Noctarius (22. Feb 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## Obby (22. Feb 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html



ich weiß, das JAVASCRIPT und JAVA zwei verschiedene Dinge sind.. 

aber vielleicht weiß ja doch jemand rat... daher mein POST hier..

vielleicht habe ich ja glück und jemand weiß einen Rat


----------



## Noctarius (23. Feb 2011)

Es ging eher um die Verschiebung im Bereich. Allerdings sehe ich in deinem Code nur HTML, da ist weder Java (wie du zuerst geschrieben hast) noch JavaScript.


----------

